# Children of the Corn(bread).



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mmmmm. 8 quarts of 15-bean soup with crumbled sausage and....

CORNBREAD!! MRS. MOO MADE SKILLET CRUNCHY CORNBREAD!!!! WOO HOO.

I love cornbread crunchy, not crumbly.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Dang! She's a keeper!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn.... I need some cornbread.....

Any special recipe for that?..... it doesnt look out of box


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Never heard of crunchy cornbread - guess you yankees gotta bastardize everything, don't ya!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Damn.... I need some cornbread.....
> 
> Any special recipe for that?..... it doesnt look out of box


Box? We don't need no stinkin' box.

The G****et Cookbook*: Skillet cornbread (30 min)

1 1/2 C yellow cornmeal, stoneground
1T sugar
3/4 t baking sode
1/2 t salt
2 large eggs
1 3/4C well shken buttermilk
1/2 stick softened unsalted butter
a well seasoned 9" cast iron skillet

put a rack in middle of oven and preheat oven to 425*

heat skillit in over for 10-min

Stir cornmeal, sugar, baking soda and salt in a small bowl; whisk together eggs and b'milk in a medium bowl until blended.

Remove skillet from oven and add butter, swirling gently to coat bottom and sides of skillet (don't worry if butter begins to sizzle and brown around edge). Whisk hot butter into b'milk mixture and return skillet to oven. Stir c'meal into b'milk mixture just until evenly moistened but still lumpy.

Scrape batter into hot skillet and bake until golden - 20-25-min.

Turn onto a rack to cool slightly (upside down).

Serve warm.

*1st edition - 2004; pg 600


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Box? We don't need no stinkin' box.
> 
> The G****et Cookbook*: Skillet cornbread (30 min)
> 
> ...


Thanks.... Soon I will attempt this....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

cquon said:


> Never heard of crunchy cornbread - guess you yankees gotta bastardize everything, don't ya!


Suh? Ah humbly beg yoe-uh pahdon... hard bottom/sides, golden top - old timey cast iron skillet style. You brute.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Thanks.... Soon I will attempt this....


It's all about a seasoned cast iron skillet thingie but a non-stick muffin thingie works too. Fill the forms about 2/3 full or you'll have a mess.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> It's all about a seasoned cast iron skillet thingie but a non-stick muffin thingie works too. Fill the forms about 2/3 full or you'll have a mess.


I definitly dont have anything seasoned...I'll do the cupcake thing thanks


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

It all depends on the use. If I am eating it right out of the pan, then both crunchy and crumbly are good. If I am eating it in chili or a pot of beans then I like it better crumbly. It definitely has to be sweet though. Regular cornbread without sugar is like a pipe with no tobacco. It looks good, but is about worthless except as a paperweight.:tu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Wife here makes sure the pan is sizzling and pours batter in while skillet is hot! Now you've probably heard the saying " Pie is square...but really Cornbread -R-Square but Pie is round!" Old joke about mathmatics! :r

However, cornbread can be round if you use Round black cast iron skillet!!:ss

Love it CRUNCHY!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> It all depends on the use. If I am eating it right out of the pan, then both crunchy and crumbly are good. If I am eating it in chili or a pot of beans then I like it better crumbly. It definitely has to be sweet though. Regular cornbread without sugar is like a pipe with no tobacco. It looks good, but is about worthless except as a paperweight.:tu


:tpd: Mrs. Moo is a very good person, except she doesn't like sweet cornbread. Oh well - you can't have everything.

I would double the sugar in the above recipe (to 2T) if she wasn't looking.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I like to add some grated cheese and sometimes some quality whole corn to my C-bread preparation. Like them in the mini muffin tins cause that equals more surface area which equals more crunchy bits. Carry-on. :tu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

You can always put jalepenos in your batter and that spices it up a bit!! Crunchy and spicy!!:chk


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Now i really want some cornbread.
There is a BBQ joint here in Syracuse 
(Dinosaur BBQ) that has really good
crumbly cornbread.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hank said:


> Now i really want some cornbread.
> There is a BBQ joint here in Syracuse
> (Dinosaur BBQ) that has really good
> crumbly cornbread.


Phone it in and you'll be home and eating cornbread (Mmmmm) and BBQ by 08:00PM. No dishes to wash. Quickly now.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I've grown up on 3 different types of cornbread.

1-Crumbly Dry Cake like - Not sweet at all

2-Sweet and moist cake like 

3-Flat & Crispy - My personal favorite!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dbradley said:


> I've grown up on 3 different types of cornbread.
> 
> 1-Crumbly Dry Cake like - Not sweet at all
> 
> ...


#3 (the greatest of all NC numbers) would, therefore, be a vote for crunchy, right?

I would poll crunchy and crispy the same.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob said:


> You can always put jalepenos in your batter and that spices it up a bit!! Crunchy and spicy!!:chk


That's the way I do mine. Sweet and Spicy with a fat pat of butter.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I like to add some grated cheese and sometimes some quality whole corn to my C-bread preparation. Like them in the mini muffin tins cause that equals more surface area which equals more crunchy bits. Carry-on. :tu


:tpd:

I love whole corn in my bread. Also, add some heavy cream in place of some of that buttermilk.

Who said this stuff was supposed to be good for you.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Hank said:


> Now i really want some cornbread.
> There is a BBQ joint here in Syracuse
> (Dinosaur BBQ) that has really good
> crumbly cornbread.


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

The Dinosaur in Rochester makes some dang fine cornbread. Mmmmmm! I may have to get some tomorrow. Personally, I like mine soft on the inside with a crispy crust and golden top. I usually pop the top off, and slather it in butter. The crispy shell holds all the butter in. A quick dip into some hearty beef and barley soup and I've got a one way ticket to heaven.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

make it crumbly and give me some good chili with it!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Crunchy on the outside;
Crumbly on the inside.
:tu


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm going to have to try this. My wife, God love her, is one hell of a cook, but she screws up cornbread every time. There's nothing better in this world than a bowl of soup beans, some fried green tomatoes, and some cornbread covered in butter. :tu

Mel


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Crunchy exterior, with a firm moist interior.... Oh, yeah, Baby.




and enough butter to clog your arteries properly, cold pats.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> I'm going to have to try this. My wife, God love her, is one hell of a cook, but she screws up cornbread every time. There's nothing better in this world than a bowl of soup beans, some fried green tomatoes, and some cornbread covered in butter. :tu
> 
> Mel


It's a good, easy recipe. Don't overstir - a little lumpy is a very good thing. This recipe is neutral, not sweet. A tad sweet might mean using 2x the sugar (honey, etc.) in the recipe above. Bake on, brother - bake on.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Mmmmm. 8 quarts of 15-bean soup with crumbled sausage and....


I know this is supposed to be about the bread, but I think you have to give out the 15-bean soup recipe too. Personally, I don't think I could even name 15 different beans, excluding string beans and their ilk. (And if it does involve a combination of navy beans and green beans, don't you dare post the recipe!)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> :tpd: Mrs. Moo is a very good person, except she doesn't like sweet cornbread. Oh well - you can't have everything.
> 
> I would double the sugar in the above recipe (to 2T) if she wasn't looking.


I see that you married a fine upstanding woman who has the intelligence God gave her to know the difference between cornbread and jonny cake and the good sense to keep you from complaining all day about it, by letting you put a T of sugar in your jonny cake and still call it cornbread. :2

And yens can tell her I said so, God bless your little heart.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Mister Moo said:


> I would double the sugar in the above recipe (to 2T) if she wasn't looking.





galaga said:


> I see that you married a fine upstanding woman who has the intelligence God gave her to know the difference between cornbread and jonny cake and the good sense to keep you from complaining all day about it, by letting you put a T of sugar in your jonny cake and still call it cornbread. :2


Ga'ga got it right. (apocolypse NOW) If you put sugar in cornbread it is no longer cornbread, it is cake. Buncha filthy animal yankees.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

NCatron said:


> I know this is supposed to be about the bread, but I think you have to give out the 15-bean soup recipe too. Personally, I don't think I could even name 15 different beans, excluding string beans and their ilk. (And if it does involve a combination of navy beans and green beans, don't you dare post the recipe!)


1.Go to the grocery store. Go where the bagged, dried beans are and get a few bags of the mingledy-looking ones that say "15 Bean Soup" on the package.
2.Rinse them well with cold water.
3. Put them in a big-a$$ pot and cover well with water and let soak/swell up 8-12 hours; the longer they soak the less you fart is the fact of the matter.
4. Rinse again with cold water.
5. Add water to cover the beans plus about 20%, bring to a boil, then reduce to slow boil/simmer, covered, for 2 1/2 hours - or just follow the recipe on the bag.
6. While the beans are bubbling (I) chop up a couple of sweet onions, a few stalks of celery and maybe a few carrots - basically clean out the lower drawers of the fridge. Disgusting, really.
7. Mash a pound of spicey sausage into a pan and fry it up, and crumble it; drain well.
8. When the beans are almost cooked toss in the veggies; when the beans are getting soft, toss in the sausage.
9. Season to taste with Lawrys salt, black pepper, cayenne and chili powder.
10. Give it up when the beans are cooked thru - don't overcook to mush - that's bad workmanship.

If you use the right amount of water you'll have to add a cup or two as it cooks to keep it from turning into stew; if you used too much water, cook uncovered to let it thicken up.

The daring among us stir in just enough spoonsful of sour cream to make the texture creamy but not so much that it tastes like sour cream. Sour cream will also thicken a soup that used a bit too much water. Make a bunch - freezes perfectly.

Ignore the savages in the posts above. They are without friends at the holidays and are just overcompensating. Also, could be lack of sugar in their diets.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I make my cornbread using half buttermilk and half beer. And if I'm making hushpuppies, I just use beer.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> .........
> Ignore the savages in the posts above. They are without friends at the holidays and are just overcompensating. Also, could be lack of sugar in their diets.


Bless your little heart, she taught ya how to cook beans. Now take a square of your "corn bread" and cut it it half flat wise, and then put your beans on top of that, cook 'em so they're thicker, not watery. Get some pick a pepper, or banana peppers to go with that. Fry up some okra in cornmeal, some fresh tomata's and vinegared cucumbers.

SALUTE.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> Ga'ga got it right. (apocolypse NOW) If you put sugar in cornbread it is no longer cornbread, it is cake. Buncha filthy animal yankees.


But, I hope it is not too wrong to put honey butter in when you cut the slice in half? Not adding it to the batter but instead of jam and butter, honey and butter!!:ss


----------

